# nvidia & 1600x1200

## sklettke

I'm having trouble getting any of the new nvidia-kernels to correctly use 1600x1200 resolution. (It was previously working with a 2.6.9 kernel). The problem is that the screen will be divided into 2 with each half identical. When I move the mouse in the top, it will move exactly the same in the bottom. However, quality-wise the bottom half is slightly lower and appears a little washed out. I'll include a pic in a little bit.

BTW, I'm using the latest nitro kernel (I like -ck but need reiser4), but the same problem occurs regardless of kernel.

Thanks,

Scott

----------

## thebigslide

Does your monitor have a button that will show the verticle and horizontal refreshes on an on screen display?  What are they?

----------

## sklettke

 *thebigslide wrote:*   

> Does your monitor have a button that will show the verticle and horizontal refreshes on an on screen display?  What are they?

 

It's a Toshiba 5105 notebook so it doesn't have any buttons. Do you think my refresh rate could be the problem though?

Here's the pic: http://www.picsplace.to/5/0751/pic.jpg (It's blurry...but shows a digital pic of my notebook's screen)

----------

## sklettke

Can someone that runs an LCD at 1600x1200 post his x86config (or xorg.conf)?  (Please indicate what version of nvidia-kernel you are using)

Thanks. I do think the problem might be my horiz/vertical refresh rates.

----------

## piffle

 *Quote:*   

> Thanks. I do think the problem might be my horiz/vertical refresh rates.

 LCDs don't work by illuminating phosphors. Refresh rate is completely irrelevant.

----------

## thebigslide

piffle, irregardless of the mechanism the panel operates on, refresh rate makes a difference in the xorg config and xf86config because a signal is still being transmitted to the panel!  Maybe you should RTFM before making such a bold statement.  Lots of people have had this issue.  I will search the web and find some info for you, sklettke

here:

http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.1/doc/chips3.html

----------

## piffle

I think you are the one who needs to read up. While there is nothing all on that page you linked regarding LCDs and refresh, and actual hardware vendor has this to say:

 *Quote:*   

> Basically, the transistors in the LCD remain open or closed as needed until the image changes. This can be a point of confusion for some consumers, however, since most graphics cards still "ask for" a refresh rate setting. This is due to the analog nature of existing graphic cards (see "Inputs" section) and their support for CRT displays. While refresh rates do not apply to LCD monitors, most LCDs are set up to accept any settings from 60Hz and above.
> 
> 

 

RTFM, indeed.

----------

## thebigslide

most LCDs 

some like 50, some like a specific number that is probed from the hardware.

The website you read from is talking about a setting in the windows control panel.  X is different.

----------

## piffle

I respectfully disagree with your opinion in this matter.

----------

## sklettke

Can I please see someone's xorg or XF86Config that has 1600x1200 correctly working with the latest nvidia-kernel.  Thanks!!

1400x1050 looks like crap on a screen that is natively 1600x1200.

Here's the pic of the problem that I'm having: http://www.illiteratewithdrawal.com/pic.jpg (Sorry that it's kind of blurry...my camera couldn't focus correctly.)

Scott

----------

## sklettke

Another pic showing same problem...anyone have any ideas????

http://www.illiteratewithdrawal.com/pic2.jpg

----------

## sklettke

Sorry for the bump...but I hate the 1400x1050 that I have to run now. Anyone have any suggestions? Or know how to downgrade to a version that is not currently in portage but listed as "protected."

Thanks!

Scott

----------

## DarkStorm_Inc

exactly which version of the 5105 do you have?

----------

## sklettke

It's the 5105-S607 talked about here: http://www.janerob.com/rob/ts5100/

I've tried the suggested modline but it still says "(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1588x1200@100" (illegal vertical timings)" in the Xorg log.

Thanks!

----------

## mr00wka

check this link, especially regarding X config. There you can find some tips...

http://www.thorstenhaas.de/toshiba2410/

----------

## sklettke

I have tried all the tips in the above link and it still doesn't work. Anyone here have the 5105?

----------

## rmh3093

you cant use 1600x1200 any more with the new .6XXX version nvidia drivers, last time 1600x1200 workerd was the last 5XXX version, you need to use this modeline

Modeline "1588x1200" 162 1588 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 125

----------

## Archangel1

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> you cant use 1600x1200 any more with the new .6XXX version nvidia drivers, last time 1600x1200 workerd was the last 5XXX version, you need to use this modeline
> 
> Modeline "1588x1200" 162 1588 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 125

 

Do you mean specifically for that laptop? 'Cos 1600x1200 is working just fine on my desktop...

----------

## rmh3093

yeah its just a specific few types of toshiba laptops, i too have a 5105-s901

----------

## sklettke

When I try to get 1600x1200 it reverts to 1280x1024 and gives me this error in the log

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1588x1200" (illegal vertical timings)
```

rmh3093, could you send me your xorg.conf?

Thanks!

----------

## malloc

Have you tried using gtf to generate a modeline for the mode you want? 

```

gtf 1600 1200 60

```

----------

## sklettke

 *malloc wrote:*   

> Have you tried using gtf to generate a modeline for the mode you want? 
> 
> ```
> 
> gtf 1600 1200 60
> ...

 

No, I haven't yet. I'll see if it works. Thanks.

----------

## sklettke

A no go yet. Anyone here have a Toshiba and could post there xorg.conf?

Thanks!

----------

## sklettke

Just to let everyone know, I finally got it working by doing this:

```
Modeline "1588x1200" 162 1588 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250
```

(I just changed the last number from 125 to 1250 and now I get 1588x1200 resolution with the official nvidia module (so opengl finally works acceptably again).

----------

